# Another Sump Question



## bernoulli (Dec 22, 2009)

Currently have a 75g tank that with a Fluval 405 and AC110 that has been up and running for a couple of years. I am thinking of adding a sump and removing the AC110. I am restricted to a 24 inch length aquarium for the sump due to the current tank stand that I do not want to change. So I am thinking of using a 20g high which is 24L x 12W x 16D. I have searched quite a bit and basically copied and adapted the most common sump designs that I found.

The two four inch cylinders will house sock filters. The four inch diameter PVC will either be drilled full of holes or slotted to allow water out. It was not easy to incorporate in the drawing so I left it out. Also the cage holding either bio balls or scrubbies will be light diffuser grid.

The black box represents the pump. The question I have is about the pump. I will be using a 1" pvc overflow which is good for ~600 GPH. I have seen people mention Mag Drive pumps and Laguna pumps. The Mag drive pumps do not have good reviews on Amazon. The Laguna pumps will be too wide for my pump chamber. The product review section here mentions Eheim pumps which seem to have good reviews.

Looking for comments on the sump design and recommendations on specific pumps to use.


----------



## weirt16 (Aug 6, 2013)

any Eheim pump that fits will be perfect for what you are looking for. Eheim is a top quality brand and will out do your expectations on any job. i work in a fish store and recomend Eheim pumps to all of my customers who are looking for pumps 

hope this helps


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

I have a mag drive 9.5 and love it. It's about the most recommended line of pumps on this site at least.


----------



## NestoJR (Sep 13, 2012)

Danner mag drives are perfectly fine. I have 3 and never had any problems and I purchased them all from Amazon. I have a 9, 18, and 24. I haven't heard anything negative about them overall.


----------



## djoneser (Mar 20, 2008)

I am working on setting up a larger unit myself also. I have been doing some investigation into what equipment to get for each part and from what I have read the Danner pumps are most popular for price reason, but they are loud (comparatively). I am looking at a Tunze or Eheim pump myself as both are well rated for low sound levels and high reliability.


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

I can't hear my mag drive 9.5 running at all.


----------



## Borsig (Nov 21, 2012)

I have a maxi jet that I paid $100 for (1200 GPH I think its a 3000) that hums. I hate it. But Im stuck with it.

Im getting a danner 18 for my 180.


----------

